# Eryx jaculus



## Diplo (Mar 15, 2017)

Wondering if Anyone else is working with Eryx jaculus in the UK?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Diplo said:


> Wondering if Anyone else is working with Eryx jaculus in the UK?


I had a pair that I bred a few years ago. There was a breeder, Paul Barnham(?) aka paulsnakeman, who used to breed them too. I believe my breeding was the first in the UK since his previous successful breeding with them a few years beforehand. My adults and the entire litter were all bought by one breeder but I haven't seen babies being advertised since then.
As CITES Annex A, they need A10s to be sold which puts people off. The adults also need a very cold overwintering to be fertile.


----------



## Diplo (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks Ian, I do remember you selling your pair of Jaculus on here a few years ago with 11 neonates if I remember rightly. Obviously some people like to keep things private but I do wonder what happened to all those young. I'm aware of the A10 status which does possibly put people off as its a bit of a bind applying for them. I'm not in a huge rush but at some point I'd be looking for a male so was just curious who's out there with them. I can message Paul but again I haven't seen any offered or anyone posting that they even have them for quite some time. Cheers for your input


----------

